# Embed Excel document in HTML page



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi,

I have created a webpage which is used to display information on a computer screen in an office, the files are all stored in a drop box folder and it uses an auto forward script to forward to the next page. I am wanting to embed an Excel Sheet but after hours of searching can not find the right code to embed it.

the sheet only needs to display it wont be edited on that computer. 

Does anybody know the code for this?

Thank you


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Excel will "save as" a web page or html so if the data is static you could just do that?


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

If you open an excel document in IE and have office installed, it will appear as an IE document. It will do the same with CSV. You can also do "save as" when you save the file and choose "web page". That is a full page and not embedded.


----------



## MikeAdams (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if this will help you or not, but there's a tool called DocRaptor.com that has an excel api. It converts html to excel and html to pdf - it might be an easy way for you to do this. I have only used the free plan before, but it seemed pretty easy.


----------

